# why my husky air compressor won't hold air?



## vatican30

Hi everyone, I'm new to this webside, and hope to find some help here. 
I have a husky 6 gallon air compressor model #H1506FWH, and it does not fill air above 25PSI, and it doesn't stop running. I am wondering what wrong with it, and how can I fix it? I'm not familiar with this thing.


----------



## packer_rich

Do you have ay leaks? There is a drain at the bottom of the tank, is it completely closed? There is also a pressure relief valve, is that leaking?


----------



## vatican30

There's no leak, except one, and I don't know it is a leak or what. There is air coming from the pump. It's just like a vacuum machine. When you turn it on and there is air coming out. So I don't know it is a leak or not


----------



## joecaption

While it's runing, and when it shuts off after running, there should be no air leaking anywhere.
It could be any number of things causing this. Worn piston rings, dirty or broken reed on top of the compresser, line leak to the pressure switch, leaking diapham in the pressure switch, bad check valve.

Something as simple as the flimmsy o ring where the line goes to the pressure switch and into the compressor can be leaking.


----------



## Thurman

This sounds just like a check valve problem. Find the line that comes out of the compressor head, usually copper, and follow it to where it attaches to the tank. Loosen the nut holding the line to the compressor head, and the the first nut at the tank area, then remove the line. There should be a type of fitting which is screwed into the tank the copper line attached to. Remove this fitting from the tank. Inside this fitting there should be a check valve which allows compressed air from the compressor to be pushed into the tank but does not allow the air in the tank to escape back to the copper line/compressor head. A lot of times these check valves will "gum up" if the unit sits for a spell. Use some brake cleaner, or carb cleaner in a spray can and spray some of this into the valve. You may be able to see what appears to be a ball, which it is, in this valve from the top side. Use something to see if you can push this ball forward (towards the bottom of the fitting) any and see if it comes back under it's own power when you release the pushing. If this ball does move and returns under it's own power then it should be good to go. Give it a few drops of clean oil before replacing it back into the tank. Replace the copper line from the compressor to the tank, secure the fittings and hopefully this solves your problem.


----------



## smata67

The reed valves go bad on these quite often. It is an easy matter to remove the plastic shroud and undo the four bolts that hold the cover. You will find a broken reed valve on the valve plate, I just did this to my compressor this weekend, took all of 15 minutes, I'll post a picture later showing what you will most likely find. The valve plate for your unit runs a hefty $6.50: http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...sa=N&rls=com.microsoft:*&tbm=isch&um=1&itbs=1


----------



## james wendell

*why my husky air compressor won't hold air*

My Husky air compressor is doing the same thing. I was going to take the black cover off but the 4 bolts are not allen heads or nuts. How do you get the cover off? :confused1:


----------



## DexterII

Torx bits, maybe?


----------



## james wendell

Don't know what torx bits are... :no: Question is how do I get them off? Is there a special tool? I can handle the rest after that:yes:


----------



## james wendell

Looked up torx bit....we call those star heads here. Anyway not what I see in the top of this thing.


----------



## rubberhead

Sounds like a bad pressure switch.


----------



## runpei

Like the other post asking about how to take off the cover, I have trouble figuring out what's holding my Husky H1820F cover together. I have loosened the 4 Phillip screws, but there are 2 other bigger holes with metal fastener in them, which I could not see well even with flashlight. Can someone shed light on how to take them off? Thanks. :furious:


----------



## Collegeboy

vatican30 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new to this webside, and hope to find some help here.
> I have a husky 6 gallon air compressor model #H1506FWH, and it does not fill air above 25PSI, and it doesn't stop running. I am wondering what wrong with it, and how can I fix it? I'm not familiar with this thing.


I also have this unit. Just a question, say you fill up to 40 psi, and leave the air in it overnight. By morning just about all the air is out. Is this normal? I was told all compressors will leak out air after hours sitting???

H1506FWH


----------



## 47_47

Are you turning back the regulator? Won't take much of an air leak to bleed off that small tank.


----------



## Collegeboy

No. I just know if I put 40 lbs in, buy the next day it's down a lot.


----------



## 47_47

Notice you have two gauges, one is the pressure in the tank, the other is the output of the tank to the airline. Plug the compressor in and let it fill completely, until it shuts off. Unplug it. Turn the red dial to the minus (ccw) and your output gauge will go down to zero. Your tank should not bleed off.


----------



## Collegeboy

Yep, I've done that, where I turned off all the air to the air line, just so the air in the in the tank only. I just now ordered one of these cause the red threads stripped a few weeks back. Will report back after I install this.










Do you have same compressor?


----------



## 47_47

No, but they all work the same. For maintenance, you should drain the tank regularly to remove the water.


----------

